# Video: Crazy crowd hangs on bi-level train cars



## Texan Eagle (Jul 21, 2012)

I have seen plenty of videos of overcrowded trains but this is something unique (and incredibly risky)- commuters hanging on to windows of bi-level train cars!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs5Rn_mNpHI

Background: Yesterday the driving crew of commuter trains in Mumbai, India went on a flash strike (to oppose long working hours and no weekly off day) during peak office hours resulting in absolute chaos. With no commuter trains running, thousands of people resorted to packing themselves inside long distance trains in an attempt to reach home from work. To put it in US context, it was like NJTransit going on flash strike resulting in office commuters crowding Amtrak trains to reach destinations closer to home such as Newark and MetroPark. Absolutely crazy scene!


----------



## ChillZZ (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow that is crazy! You will hardly see that done here in the Netherlands, although there are some morons trying it once in a while. Not too long ago there was a man trainsurfing an ICE for Berlin, Germany. Luckily he was found a few stations later, somewhat undercooled, but not hurt in any other way. The news said it was a Dutchman trying to get back home somewhere in the Netherlands.

You might have seen a video by "Train Rider" who surfs the German ICE for fun. those run between 100 and 205 mph brrr.. crazy folks!

thats ACELA and then some!


----------

